# Mouse Left and Right Clicks at the same time



## BruiserK CG (Oct 22, 2011)

I starting having a problem with my laptop about a week ago. On some websites and programs my mouse will right click at the same time I left click. Example: in iTunes I'll left click to play a song and it'll bring up the right click menu for that song. This also happens when I play games online or ones on my hard drive like solitaire. I've tried using just the mouse pad, and switching my usb mouse with other ones. All are giving me the same issue. I've looked in control panel at the settings, and they're still normal. And it says my drivers are up to date, and that the hardware is operating correctly. Where should I be looking for a solution to this problem?

I've also run several virus and malware scans, and they both come back clean.
I have a Toshiba Satellite A135-S4487, I got it back in 2006.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test with a different mouse and/or test that mouse on another computer. That will at least help determine the cause.


----------



## BruiserK CG (Oct 22, 2011)

I have switched the mouse several times, and they worked fine on the other computers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you have specialized software for the mouse (ie: Logitech has software/drivers for their mice), uninstall the software, reboot and test with the generic Windows drivers. If you are already using the generic drivers, then it's likely an OS/registry issue. In which case, I don't know if there is a fix outside of a fresh OS install.

You could try loading a restore point to before the issue began.


----------



## BruiserK CG (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm using the generic drivers. In control panel it says that the drivers are up to date, and that the devices are working correctly; for both my mouse pad, and the usb mouse. I'll try reseting to a known good point and see if that works. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Ahhh...sorry, I missed that. This is a laptop...disable the touch pad or check the touch pad setup. It could be a touch pad "feature" that is causing the problem. They often include options that try to make normal functions "easier" (as opposed to using a normal mouse).


----------



## BruiserK CG (Oct 22, 2011)

I disabled the touch pad shortly after this started and it didn't have ann affect. I'm going to try to restore to a different point today.

Update: I tried the system restore, but the date farthest back I had was from last week when I already had the problem.


----------

